# Lund Sun Visors



## pjnlandscape (Oct 10, 2010)

Does anyone have any pictures of a 2008 or newer ford super duty with a Lund Sun visor? I want to see what my truck would look like with one and it is very hard to find examples online and locally. Thanks


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

I hate them, but it's up to you . I just hate when i go and replace a windshield on one and you see the bolts screwed into the roof..Kills me...yrs later it does rust a little.


----------



## pjnlandscape (Oct 10, 2010)

They shouldn't rust if the bolt holes are properly prepped and sealed or so my custom parts installer told me. And I like the aggressive look but thanks for the input.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

No pics, But i'm with you and like the looks of them.


----------



## shivdor (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a 1990 f-150 supercab and loved the look of the visor until it started to leak. I had it resealed and lasted about a year and it started to leak again. Finally had it removed and I filled and repainted the roof only to find out that it had rusted down around the windshield seal. I finally had to replace the seal and put in a ton of gasket sealer to stop the leak due to the rust around the window seal. Just some food for thought. Beside I get about 1.5 gallons better fuel economy on the highway without it the visor.


----------



## pjnlandscape (Oct 10, 2010)

After how many years did it start to leak and rust? The 1.5 MPG's doesn't worry me "I get garbage mileage anyway lol, but the rusty roof does if it took a short amount of time to rust.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

I take them off atleast once a week and find out about half of them are a little rusted, and these are 2000-2009 trucks..Also they do have alot of wind noise on the highway..


----------



## shivdor (Feb 10, 2010)

I bought the truck used and it was already leaking. It was about 10 years old when I purchased. I didn't decide to take the visor off until 2007. My guess was the visor was installed new but I don't know for sure. If you plan on keeping the truck for a long time I don't recommend putting one. They really look cool but they become a complete pain in the butt over time


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

I bought my 1/2ton with a visor and race back wing it look really good but I later found out that it leaked
and going 80km and over it wounld viberate and wisel, it rusted the roof and runed the head liner, it costed me big bucks to repair it, I highly highly don't recomend it.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

they look cool but from what everyone on here is saying their more trouble than their worth


----------



## pjnlandscape (Oct 10, 2010)

BUMP... To the top


----------

